# Source for fountain pen nibs



## mikedealer (Oct 15, 2015)

Looking for some #5 calligraphy and regular style nibs for the virage fountain pens for myself.  Looking for inexpensive but quality nibs, extra fine to broad.  

My google searches keep coming up with dip nibs. 

Exotic Blanks :: Pen Kits :: Pen Kits (By Pen Kit Name) :: Virage Kits (All) :: Virage Fountain Pen - Chrome


----------



## chet0213 (Oct 16, 2015)

You can check nibs.com | Classic Fountain Pens, Inc. they would be able to help,  Also search companies like goulet pen company or other companies that deal specifically to fountain pens.  I personally use Goulet as much as possible as I live close.  Others may be Welcome to The Classic Nib or Meisternibs - Blog Hope that helps get you on the right path.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 16, 2015)

Exotic Blanks also has Heritance nibs in #5 in fine and medium for around $2.00 each.
you might check with- richardgreenwald.com, or- thegoldennib.com,


----------



## TurtleTom (Oct 17, 2015)

Keep in mind calligraphy is often done with India Ink because it is totally opaque and I think all fountain pen inks are transparent to some degree.  India Ink is notorious for gumming up fountain pens and is best used as a dip pen.  BTDT.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 17, 2015)

Mike, for 5MM Calligraphy nibs CSUSA has them here: https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/25/1752/Artisan-Calligraphy-#5-Fountain-Pen-Nib?term=nibs as to regular up graded nibs JoWo nibs by Brian Grey at Meisternibs - Blog and I am the importer of Bock nibs but to stay within the rules I can't give you a link but we do stock fine to Broad in 5MM


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Nov 14, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Mike, for 5MM Calligraphy nibs CSUSA has them here: https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/25/1752/Artisan-Calligraphy-#5-Fountain-Pen-Nib?term=nibs as to regular up graded nibs JoWo nibs by Brian Grey at Meisternibs - Blog and I am the importer of Bock nibs but to stay within the rules I can't give you a link but we do stock fine to Broad in 5MM


Also available at Exotic blanks


----------



## edstreet (Nov 14, 2015)

mikedealer said:


> Looking for some #5 calligraphy and regular style nibs for the virage fountain pens for myself.  Looking for inexpensive but quality nibs, extra fine to broad.  My google searches keep coming up with dip nibs.  Exotic Blanks :: Pen Kits :: Pen Kits (By Pen Kit Name) :: Virage Kits (All) :: Virage Fountain Pen - Chrome



Might want to clarify better as to something very specific you are looking for. Else you will get a flood of garbage that does you no good.  I.e. What type of calligraphy nib are you looking for.  

Calligraphy nibs are often in sizes that is not listed as "#5".


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 16, 2015)

I've seen the term "calligraphy" used to mean two quite different styles of penmanship -- one of which I'd call "italic", the other "Spenserian" (or "copperplate").

The nibs are completely different, of course.


----------

